# Just saw Pirates of the Carribean 2 - my opinions



## Rev2010 (Jul 8, 2006)

Well, I'll cut right to the chase and say I was disappointed. I saw a lot of the bad reviews and a few glowing ones here and there and I have to agree with the bad ones. It started out in my opinion as pretty good and entertaining but about midway through the film it just lagged. The Cracken giant squid scenes were too long especially having two of them. The character of Jack Sparrow was ommiting the majority of clever, whilst druken, slight wit that showed talent and intellect behind the character despite the rough edges. This one was mostly run run run kind of stuff. The ending was retarded how they left it off. No resolution, nor good or bad really, at the end... just a dead cut off to say WAIT FOR #3!! At least in Star Wars the rebels had a been dealt a defeat. This was middle grey area. Like, ok we're still alive... that's it. I'm not going to spoil anything so I won't go further but there was that last thing about the character in the end that leaves you like WTF?  So overall I think this one is best left to wait for the DVD release. It certainly wasn't horrible, I just think it pales in comparison to the first.

EDIT - Just noticed Popsyche already posted a pirates thread. MODS, If you feel it's redundant you can merge both threads.


Rev.


----------



## Shannon (Jul 8, 2006)

Rev2010 said:


> The ending was retarded how they left it off. No resolution, nor good or bad really, at the end... just a dead cut off to say WAIT FOR #3!! At least in Star Wars the rebels had a been dealt a defeat. The way middle grey area. Like, ok we're still alive... that's it.
> Rev.


Yep, saw it today & I felt the same way. No resolution, just a setup to an inevitable sequel.


----------



## noodles (Jul 8, 2006)

What? That's lame...

The Trilogies that work well always seem to be long stories that had to be cut into three pieces to fit into space/time constraints. The Lord of the Rings is probably the best example of this: Tolkein's story was broken up by his editor. Peter Jackson did a much better job of finding good breaking points, where you know something had been accomplished, and everyone is moving onto the next piece of the undertaking in the next movie. Star Wars is another good example, because Lucas hooked you with the feel good, underdog win, then brought you down hard with a crushing defeat, making you itch for the next movie.

This obviously sounds more like a Back to the Future kind of Trilogy...


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jul 8, 2006)

Part 3 was filmed at the same time....Kinda like the Back to the Future movies..part 2 sucked...now that I think about it...part 3 wasn't too hot either. I haven't seen it yet but my B day is Sunday and I was planning to go see it. Johny Depp is my favorite actor so it will completely suckk ass if it is as bad as you say. Actually it is a toss up between Pirates or Superman. Gotta say, I'm leaning towards Superman at this point.


----------



## Regor (Jul 8, 2006)

You guys suck.  I thought that movie was awesome as hell! I loved it. I loved the cliffhanger for #3. I was like "WTF?!?! YEAH!!!"

I will say that I was 2 Long Islands, and a quadruple crown & coke into seeing the movie... but that would not change the fact that I loved it. I thought it was tons of kickass action. And the CG?? Jesus. CG has gotten to the point where I'll believe anything they can put on the screen now. Davey Jones & the Kraken looked perfectly real. Good job Disney! And good job bringing back all the same actors for all the characters from the 1st movie. That woulda sucked if they didn't.


----------



## Loomer (Jul 10, 2006)

Is Keith Richards in this one then?!


----------



## Shawn (Jul 10, 2006)

I really liked the first one, I have not seen pt.2 yet, i'm going to check it out.


----------



## Mykie (Jul 10, 2006)

I thought it was good, not as good as the first, it does suck that it just ends and now you have to wait like another two years or so just to see what happens, and by then you have lost interest.


----------



## Pauly (Jul 10, 2006)

No you don't, they filmed 2 and 3 together, it'll be out sooner than you think.


----------



## nyck (Jul 10, 2006)

I can't wait to see it. I might like it.


----------



## Mykie (Jul 10, 2006)

pauly-bobs said:


> No you don't, they filmed 2 and 3 together, it'll be out sooner than you think.



Oh hell yeah


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 11, 2006)

Regor said:


> And the CG?? Jesus. CG has gotten to the point where I'll believe anything they can put on the screen now. Davey Jones & the Kraken looked perfectly real.



I disagree. I think they way overdid the CG. I mean come on... they all looked like crustacean aliens. It turned the film into a really way out sci-fi type of movie. At least the first one's sci-fi aspect, undead pirates, wasn't so far out. And they just looked like a jumbled mess. I wonder if the third one is going to have space pirates that come down in a flying saucer with black sails.






Overdone CG just takes away from the finese of a movie IMO.


Rev.


----------



## Drew (Jul 11, 2006)

pauly-bobs said:


> No you don't, they filmed 2 and 3 together, it'll be out sooner than you think.



You sure? I read a recent interview with Keith Richards that said he'd be playing Depp's father in the third one. The director made some crack about "this is, of course, assuming he doesn't fall out of any trees between now and when we start filming," and this was an interview that was after #2 was wrapped up.


----------



## Regor (Jul 11, 2006)

Rev2010 said:


> I disagree. I think they way overdid the CG. I mean come on... they all looked like crustacean aliens. It turned the film into a really way out sci-fi type of movie. At least the first one's sci-fi aspect, undead pirates, wasn't so far out. And they just looked like a jumbled mess. I wonder if the third one is going to have space pirates that come down in a flying saucer with black sails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whatever, I'm talking about the _quality_ of the CG. It looks real. Doesn't look fake as hell like movies in the past do. Know what I mean?


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 11, 2006)

Regor said:


> It looks real. Doesn't look fake as hell like movies in the past do. Know what I mean?



Sure, I know what you mean. Like the way the Hulk movie looked so terribly CG, just so fake and stupid looking. I'm merely saying the ultra CGI of today is being used to wow the audience rather than putting more effort into making a better story line and script.


Rev.



Drew said:


> You sure? I read a recent interview with Keith Richards that said he'd be playing Depp's father in the third one.



I too read they filmed them both simultaneously and the projected release date for 3 is supposed to be 5/25/07 from what I've found online. But hey, they said the same about the Matrix and 3 wasn't released anywhere near as early after 2 and was being said.


Rev.


----------



## Loomer (Jul 15, 2006)

I really dug it, actually. 

Also, you gotta give credit to a film where an Undead Monkey is used as currency.


----------



## thepunisher (Jul 17, 2006)

3 will come out next summer.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 17, 2006)

It was LONG AS HELL, that's all you need to know, lol. You can basically skip the last half hour because it's just gayness.


----------



## noodles (Jul 17, 2006)

I just saw it this weekend with the fiance. She loved it, but I tried not to fall asleep in the middle.

Man, did this movie ever come out charging, only to fall flat on it's face about an hour in. It was also looooooooong (145 minutes), and not in a good way. 



Spoiler



Rather than spending all that extra time trying to unduhstahnd what dat geeneric weech wooman be tahkin' bout, maybe they could have explained more about what that black spot on Jack's hand, and the history behind what got it there. At the end they had to go bring back Barbosa? Bullshit.



The plot got very convoluted in the middle, leaving me not caring about what happened to any of them. By the end I was hoping they all got dragged down to the deep by the giant kraken. I hope this was just a middle movie slump, because I loved the first one and the beginning of this one.


----------



## Mykie (Jul 17, 2006)

Everytime I come home from my keybaordists house, I drive by the Drive-In and alsways see it on the freakin screan. So I have seen the movie 25 times now.


----------



## Pauly (Jul 17, 2006)

Go and watch Superman instead.


----------

